# Snap Lock Blind



## buttplate (Jul 19, 2015)

Myself and two hunting buddies pitched in and bought five of these blinds. We have the bases built and have two up in the woods so far. We got this one up this weekend. This is the honest truth, there were 4 of us working, we looked up and there were 3 deer standing in the field. Two of them walked across the field within 50 yards of where we were working.

I can't wait to get a shot from our new blinds.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jul 19, 2015)

That looks pretty sweet


----------



## buttplate (Jul 19, 2015)

*Sweet*

Thanks, there is a nice view from the office chairs.

The one in this picture is the one we put up this weekend. It is nice as well.


----------



## buttplate (Jul 20, 2015)

*We had visitors!!!!*

Check it out,  we had visitors while we were working.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 20, 2015)

One thing on those blinds is they can be very noisy inside when it gets cold hitting the sides of them etc . Buddy of mine had one he put carpet on the sides to deaden the noise . That's cool with the deer looks nice too


----------



## GAGE (Jul 20, 2015)

Going to be nice once we get into some cooler weather. You all spared no expense on the frames also, great job!


----------



## frosty20 (Jul 20, 2015)

which size do you have? I've been looking at them myself


----------



## buttplate (Jul 20, 2015)

*Size*

We have 4 that are 4x6 and 1 4x4


----------



## frosty20 (Jul 20, 2015)

is the 4x4 mainly a single man?


----------



## buttplate (Jul 21, 2015)

*4 x 4*

The 4x4 is a single man for sure


----------



## buttplate (Jul 25, 2015)

*Another One Up Today*

We are getting better at putting these things up. This one went up in about three hours. It overlooks a two year old clear cut. Gonna be a good spot.


----------



## buttplate (Jul 26, 2015)

*The High Rise*

Built this one in the garage at home and assembled it in the woods.


----------



## buttplate (Aug 2, 2015)

*Hunter's Condo*

We got another nice blind in the woods today. I sure hope I get to spend lots of time in the woods this year. We will sure have plenty of good quality places to hunt.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 3, 2015)

Those spots look great ! What kinda wood did you use on the one you built ? Looks neat


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks good. What brackets are you using to attach the 4x4s to the deck?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 3, 2015)

Elevator brackets ! Home Depot had the Brest price I found


----------



## Shane Dockery (Aug 7, 2015)

I have two of the Snap Lock blinds, 4x6 and 4x4.  X2 on the loud factor.  They are sweet, and definitely keep you out of the weather.  I used pipe insulation on the window ledges to keep the noise down when laying a rifle out the window.  Even the slightest bump was loud before.

Also, they take spray paint really well if you want to blend in a bit.

One thing to keep in mind, they go together really easily, but taking them back apart can bend/warp some of the slots.

Enjoy!


----------



## buttplate (Aug 7, 2015)

*Materials*

The one I built was constructed of pickets from Home Depot. The walls are framed with 2x4s and it has a metal roof.


----------



## mattech (Aug 13, 2015)

Very nice. I tried to Google the price, but was getting some for $179 and some for $800. What is an accurate price for the 4×6?


----------



## buttplate (Aug 17, 2015)

*Price*

I believe they were north of $700. We bought 3 at one time plus we found 2 used for a little less.

We put up the last two this weekend.  The elevators are the way to go.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 25, 2016)

That's some pretty woods y'all huntin' in.


----------

